

Ask HN: How does Gemcutter support itself? - boggles

http://gemcutter.org/<p>Gemcutter seems to have displaced Github as the gem host of choice these days. That's not a plug - I have no dog in this fight.<p>But I am wondering how reliable they will be over the long term since I don't see much evidence of a business plan. They prominently display the Heroku and ThoughtBot logos on the main page.<p>But there must be more to their business model than simple sponsorship?<p>Or it simply not very expensive to host all of the world's gems?
======
xgamerx
I believe they are storing the gems on amazon S3 and the costs are quite
minimal. Here is the guy who runs gemcutter calculating S3 costs based on
metrics for rubyforge: [http://rubyforge.org/pipermail/rubygems-
developers/2009-Augu...](http://rubyforge.org/pipermail/rubygems-
developers/2009-August/004929.html)

------
jpcx01
Not sure either... how does RubyForge stay afloat?

